# Digitrax DT402



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I just recieved my upgraded throttle for DT. However, unlike the long coiled cord the DT400 had, the DT402 came with a really short cord.

Can I use a standard phone cord to make an extension? Or do I need to make my own straight through RJ11? The phone cords are not straight through.


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 16, 2013)

I thought the short cords meant it was a radio unit too! You can use a phone cord to extend it, best to get the six wire cable and connector though. Most are just four wire.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

I thought all short cord throttles are not ment to be tethered. Did you get a radio upgraded throttle? Is it a DT402D or R upgrade?


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

The short cord is for radio. I keep mine pluged in when possable as it save the battery. If you check digatrax's website it shows the wiring.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

It's a 402D. I sent in A DT400, expecting a DT402. But since I got a 402D for $25, I'm happy with it. I need to get the radio reciever for it now...


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

NICE!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Now, I need to learn how to use it, especially with the Soundtraxx Tsunamis!


----------

